# Happy Victoria Day!



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

_Happy Victoria Day to our Canadian members!


_​


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2015)

Now that I've looked it up I know what it is. Hope everyone enjoys remembering Queen Victoria's birthday!


----------



## Cookie (May 24, 2015)

Ummm, thanks very much, but it was early this year, took us all by surprise too, last week, always the last weekend before the 24th.  We enjoyed the long weekend and fireworks, thanks for the thought.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2015)

Wasn't it on May 18th Cookie?


----------



## Cookie (May 24, 2015)

Yes, SB, May 18th (last week) was the Victoria Day holiday, unusually early this year and confusing us, but Queen Victoria's birthday is actually on May 24th.  For some reason it is always celebrated *before* the 24th, don't know why, it's online somewhere, but to tell the truth, not many here even care much about her birthday, (not that many royalists) but we do like the holiday long weekend.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2015)

Thank you, SB. Love to see our beautiful flag! Canucks are a patriotic bunch.


----------

